# First Ray



## chuy (Dec 10, 2003)

Here is some pics of my first ray I've gotten. She is a 8"-9" Female Marble Motoro. All these photo's were taken in different days. Sorry for the some of the poor quality pictures.



























Close up, two weeks after acclimating the Marble









Getting ready to hand feed for the first time.









I'm getting rid on this cichlid and the catfish I have as soon as my cuz`n gets his tank cycled. This cichlid likes to me in a lot of the pics, LOL









Took four days to wean her on shrimp. Weaned my Marble on shrimp the same day, handfeeding for the first time.









Was kinda nurvous, she jump right on top of my hand and started grub`n









different angle.


















She is eating the shrimp.









here is a full tank shot before I put in sand in the tank. I still need to add some decor in there, right now there is just pure sand. That is a home-made stand.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very cool pics - that's a beautiful ray you got there








thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

nothing wrong with the pics man, theyre awsome, very nice ray to, what is the tank size?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

those are good pics and a very nice looking motoro.
dixon


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice Pickup from Danny








Feed Em everyday and get it nice fat and healthy


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

that's awesome man and the pics are dope.

But what in the hell does this mean?

"This cichlid likes to me in a lot of the pics"


----------



## chuy (Dec 10, 2003)

thanks guys

Vampor - tank is standard 100g 60"x18"x20"

BUBBA - Danny gave me a good deal on this ray, and super nice and healthy. thanks Danny.

Methuzela - A lot of pics my friend took, that cichlid was in most of them. always went in front of the camera and stood their, LOL. The cichlid has not shown any aggression towards the ray, they get along together actually, but I dont want to risk it, i'm giving it away to my cuz`n as soon as his tank is cycled.

Chuy


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Nice pickup!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice Ray


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

congrats man


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sweet ray


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

looks great







does it feel weird when its one your hand??


----------



## chuy (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks guys.

Chuy


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

cool pics
id love to have a ray but too much money


----------



## chuy (Dec 10, 2003)

I've added a full tank shot. Look up , that is before I added sand.

Chuy


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

wait the tank isnt cycled?? that cant be good, nice ray though


----------



## chuy (Dec 10, 2003)

TormenT - the tank is cycled







I had the water and the filters in a temp tank, and put it back in once the sand was settled.

Chuy


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

Methuzela said:


> that's awesome man and the pics are dope.
> 
> But what in the hell does this mean?
> 
> "This cichlid likes to me in a lot of the pics"


 i think he ment the cichlid likes to BE in alot of the pics.


----------



## chuy (Dec 10, 2003)

micus said:


> i think he ment the cichlid likes to BE in alot of the pics.


Correct








misprint


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

so tell me more about your hand feeding experiences. i didn't know you could do this with rays...


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Nice to see she's healthy again I just hope she stays that way.


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

do you clip the stinger or just leave it growing?


----------



## chuy (Dec 10, 2003)

I left it on.


----------

